# is it a gud idea?



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi..

im an IT professional having exp of 5.5 yrs. 

Actully my friend is moving to SA on his company sponsorship.He is moving on Business visa. 

we both planning to fly at the same time and once i reach there...i vl do job serach.... how difficulty is this?

Is it a gud idea?

pls suggest..

Thanks,


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Since u have 5.5 years exp, you can first file for Visa andthen u get 3 months to serach job, If u r successful in that, ur visa gets transfered on ur comp name, else u'll be forced to leave country after 3 months.

Without valid WP, it very difficult to get job, best of luck


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ukv1234 said:


> Hi..
> 
> im an IT professional having exp of 5.5 yrs.
> 
> ...


Don't do it.


----------

